# Craftsman band saw tracking problem



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

Hope you guys might be able to help me with a tracking problem with my 14" Craftsman band saw.

When I tension the blade and adjust it to run in the middle of the upper wheel the band blade is running so far to the outside of the lower wheel the teeth are almost off the lower wheel. I never noticed this before so I don't know how long it's been going on.

I am guessing the lower wheel is out of alignment. But not sure how to change it. There is a shaft protruding outside on the back of the saw with four set screws. These were factory set and I don't find anything in my owners manual that refers to these screws.

Any help appreciated.

Charlie


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Ran into the same problem with my Grizzly 14" - final cure after beating my head against the wall - change the blade. Seems a worn blade can cause that. This of course after everything else fails. :yes:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*don't touch those screws!*

First, try a different blade.
Second, check to see if the lower wheel is loose on the shaft, set screws are tight etc....
Then watch the Snodgrass Video:





and this one:


----------



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

Alchymist said:


> Ran into the same problem with my Grizzly 14" - final cure after beating my head against the wall - change the blade. Seems a worn blade can cause that. This of course after everything else fails. :yes:


I got a new blade today and in trying to set it up is when I noticed the problem. So the blade is new. I put the old blade back on and the same results. The new blade is an Olson All Pro 1/4" 6 tpi (if that makes any difference)

This is not the blade that I really wanted but the blade length on this saw is 99 3/4" and not all brands seem to be available in this size.

I guess it's still possible I got a bad blade.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

When you say the blade is centered, how so?
The bottom of the gullets, should be centered, or close.
How does it cut the way it is?


----------



## Tman1 (Jan 14, 2013)

Have you verified that the bearing at the back of the blade isn't the cause. To clarify, the blade will want to be in a straight line. If the bearing is 1/4" in front of where it should be, when the blade is aligned on the top wheel, it would be pushed forward 1/2" at the lower wheel. While you could have an alignment problem between the wheels, make sure it isn't just the rear bearing getting in the way first.


----------



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

Tman1 said:


> Have you verified that the bearing at the back of the blade isn't the cause. To clarify, the blade will want to be in a straight line. If the bearing is 1/4" in front of where it should be, when the blade is aligned on the top wheel, it would be pushed forward 1/2" at the lower wheel. While you could have an alignment problem between the wheels, make sure it isn't just the rear bearing getting in the way first.


I loosened both the upper and lower bearings before putting the blade on. Because the saw has been working ok it just seems funny that all of a sudden the blade would be running so far out on the bottom wheel.

Having said all of that I may have missed something but right now I can't imagine what.

Frustrated Charlie


----------



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

Pirate said:


> When you say the blade is centered, how so?
> The bottom of the gullets, should be centered, or close.
> How does it cut the way it is?


The blade is running as you suggested or very close to that. I try to ride the blade centered as much as possible on the crown of the top tire (wheel) 

Just ran down to my shop and the blade is running almost exactly as you said.


----------



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

Pirate said:


> When you say the blade is centered, how so?
> The bottom of the gullets, should be centered, or close.
> How does it cut the way it is?


Ok, I went back and looked again this morning and noticed that the bottom of the gullets were not exactly centered as I thought last evening.

I adjusted the band back a little, after first setting the top and bottom bearings back out of the way, and that did move the saw back onto the lower wheel about 1/3. It's still not in the center but maybe it's always been that was and I never noticed it before.


----------



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

Tman1 said:


> Have you verified that the bearing at the back of the blade isn't the cause. To clarify, the blade will want to be in a straight line. If the bearing is 1/4" in front of where it should be, when the blade is aligned on the top wheel, it would be pushed forward 1/2" at the lower wheel. While you could have an alignment problem between the wheels, make sure it isn't just the rear bearing getting in the way first.


Yes I did check the bearings and both were out of the way when I set the blade. Both wheels seem to be solid with no play with no blade attached.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

ChipperOfWood said:


> Ok, I went back and looked again this morning and noticed that the bottom of the gullets were not exactly centered as I thought last evening.
> 
> I adjusted the band back a little, after first setting the top and bottom bearings back out of the way, and that did move the saw back onto the lower wheel about 1/3. It's still not in the center but maybe it's always been that was and I never noticed it before.


If it cuts ok, sounds like you are good to go.


----------



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

Pirate said:


> If it cuts ok, sounds like you are good to go.


I cuts pretty good now. I need the thank all you guys for your help. I liked those videos. They were very educational and entertaining as well. 

I do wonder about the tips for cutting on the saw with 1/4" blade. He is suggesting, if I understood it right that you remove the lower guide blocks or bearings as well as the top ones and put on something else. I suspect the thing that is put on the top is something Carter promotes. Anyone have any experience with this technique?

Charlie


----------

